

Sam Odio's Starbucks card ($500) bidding up to $3950 - lachyg
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160636718148#ht_500wt_1156

======
darklajid
It's $510 here.

~~~
lachyg
I assume the last few must have been spam bids!

